# Riding for the disabled?



## missingadog (Sep 29, 2008)

hi, i've just started work in a school where we occasionally do riding for the disabled. As far as i know, none of us are riders and i stopped riding at 13! We might be riding on friday and it will be my first time. a lot of our kids have severe difficulties (downs, autism, wheelchairs, etc) can anybody give me any info or insider tips for staff accompanying these children? thanks!


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

look out for foot plates on wheel chairs they hurt!!!! put the brake on lift feet off of the plate then slide plate up out of the way or off completely before attempting to lift and lift in twos unless trained to do otherwise

downs and autistic keep your voice level and calm dont wave your arms around or make sudden moves both these disabilities have hightened perception awareness which can make them appear over excited on occasions have fun the animals usually love these kids


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

WOw.. can't imagine.. sounds hard.. but good luck..


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I work with adults with learning disabilities and have also facilitated groups when they go riding...... be natural and speak to the person on a level of their uderstanding. You might have to show the person what you want them to do. Give them plenty of time and don't rush them. All the children will have been risk assessed and have moving and handling risk assesments if they need hoisting or have mobility difficulties. If any of the children are deaf they will more than likely use makaton which is basic signing, and also use pictures....... I could go on and on as I love my work, talk to the carers as they know the child. 
You will have loads of good fun, trust me


----------

